# RTTVAR has grown



## alxmel (09.11.2020)

Добрый день! Подскажите почему при сканировании nmap через какое то время появляется предупреждение:


> RTTVAR has grown to over 2.3 seconds, decreasing to 2.0


Можете расшифровать что это означает ??


----------



## Anatoly (09.11.2020)

*RTT = round trip time*, значение промежутка времени, в течении которого будет ожидаться ответ на запрос, перед тем как прекратить попытки или совершить еще одну. Вычисляется для каждого хоста (и группы хостов) отдельно.
На хабре нашел


----------



## Goblin (09.11.2020)

Вот здесь можно узнать больше 




__





						RFC 6298 - Computing TCP's Retransmission Timer
					

Computing TCP's Retransmission Timer (RFC 6298)



					tools.ietf.org


----------

